# Install Wireshark on PFSense



## user5901 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello ,

I have installed PFSense on my Server and now I want to install wireshark on PFSense for which I need to Install two Packages namely xauth.tbz & wireshark.tbz.

I followed the below approach to install the above mentioned packages , But not able to install it .
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/xauth.tbz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/wireshark.tbz

Above URL's have following issues :-

1. The Packages do not exists in the above Path
2. It have way to install the package for 32-bit system only .

So , I need to install the above packages on 64-Bit system.
Please provide me the correct link to install .

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------

